# Im back and I finally got my pup! Make way for the BULLY BOY.



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

For those who don't know me I'm Joseph. I joined this site july 08' learned alot more than I could have ever expected, and got my boy july 09'. I have been searching for a while and I have finally found the bully for me. Introducing Hinshaw's________. (I don't have a name yet, suggestions are welcome)

1st day, He refused to come in the house lol.









Came inside and went straight to napping.









Out side attempting to walk my sister's pitterpat Missy









Exploring the yard









Trying to run away with my key chain









Running right out of the pic lol









Close up









Posing for the camere









Thanx for looking every one!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

I'm sure after you watch him for awhile a name will come to mind, gotta find a name that fits.

Congratulations on the new guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

thanx man i was thinking of a strong name


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good looking pup..Iam sure a strong name will come to u.After u had him for awhile


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey congrats man!!! You have been waiting so long I was feeling just bad that you hadn't gotten your little guy. He is super cute . I like the name Justice I also think Pride is a good name.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats bro i cant see the pic though......u should name him after a greek good

Titans
Themis 
Atlas 
Oceanus 
Tethys 
Hyperion 
Theia 
Coeus 
Phoebe 
Rhea 
Crius 
Iapetus 
Prometheus 
Helios 
Kronos 
Achilles Ascendant hero 
Adephagia Goddess of gluttony 
Aeolus (Aiolos) (Αίολος) God of the winds 
Agdistis hermaphroditic demon 
Alastor God/demon of family feuds 
Alectrona Goddess of the morning or waking up 
Alexiares and Anicetus Twin guardians of Mount Olympus 
Amphitrite (Αμφιτρίτη) Goddess of the sea, wife of Poseidon 
Anakes 
Antheia Goddess of flowers and flowery wreaths 
Aphaea Minor goddess of agriculture and fertility 
Aristaeus A good hunter and inventor 
Asclepius (Ασκληπιός) God of healing 
Astraea (Αστραία) Virgin Goddess of Justice 
Ate Goddess of foolish acts 
Attis 
Bia Goddess of violence 
Boreas (Βορέας) God of the north wind and of winter 
Brizo Goddess of sailors


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice pup you got there! :thumbsup: I hate coming up with names too, sorry.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking Apollo. But, I wouldnt know a good UKC name to fit with it. You know what I mean?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well its a cute one thats for sure! Can't wait to see more of hm growing up.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup, he's a cutie!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is he American Bully? He is a cutie, looks well bred too. Do you have pictures of his parents? I appreciate a well put together Ambully... but hate the people who breed the bad ones (poor dogs)

I don't know why but I'm thinking the name Chubbs. lol


----------



## pitbullangel (Apr 1, 2009)

he's very cute. congrats!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

AWW HEY LITTLE BUDDY! His face is adorable! Congrats, and thanks for sharing.. Greek Gods as names... I like that


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

awww, that pic where he didnt wanna come inside gave me a little tear of cuteness.

ceazer is a cool name.
and Justice that MY MIKADO sugested


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice, nice, very nice, cute pup. I personaly name my animas odd names. Like for example, I had a pet snake called Fluffy, my pit is all white red nose and his name is Big Blue. I just think is fun. By the way, American Bull? I think I know what is an Am Bully, but what is the mix in your new cute pup?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Congrats on the new pup, he's a cutie![/QUOTE
> 
> THANX A LOT


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome back and congrats on the beautiful pup!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Is he American Bully? He is a cutie, looks well bred too. Do you have pictures of his parents? I appreciate a well put together Ambully... but hate the people who breed the bad ones (poor dogs)
> 
> I don't know why but I'm thinking the name Chubbs. lol


Yea, he is pretty well bred IMO. He is exactly what I was looking for. Hinshaw works all of their dogs. So there is no sloppyness in the mix. I think his pedigree breaks down to 50% RE 25%OG greyline an eighth Gaff and then an eighth Woods.

Ill try to get pics up of the parents later.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and if any of you bully owners have any recomindations for a good food Im all ears. I want him to grow to his full potential, after all he is a bully. I am feedin eukanaba large breed puppy food right now (i know pretty bad). This is just until I can get to a feed store, by then I hope I find a good brand. So suggestions suggestions suggestions!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I was thinking Apollo. But, I wouldnt know a good UKC name to fit with it. You know what I mean?


Apollo is the God of Sun or the God of Light/Clarity.

Sun:
Hinshaw's Chariots Ablaze -or- Blazing Chariot
Hinshaw's Raging Inferno
Hinshaw's 2 Hot 2 Handle

Light/Clarity:
Hinshaw's Bright Idea
Hinshaw's Path to Illumination


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanx im really liking the last 1! More suggestions welcome.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I recommend Taste of the Wild it's all stages and is a 6 star dog food. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble There is also Innova and a whole lot of others. Look for something that is grain free ie no corn/wheat/soy no meat bi products, no bone meal.

The taste of the wild pacific stream is made with salmon and ocean fish meal so it has a lot of omega 3's which is great for development and later joint health which is important in larger dogs.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hinshaw's Path to Illumination that is a great name. Boy C you sure came up a good name.

I think Dick Van Patton's Natural Oraganic food is good too. That is what Vendetta has been on since the end of January. She looks good it is reasonable for one dog and she doesn't poop alot either.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Hinshaw's Path to Illumination that is a great name. Boy C you sure came up a good name.
> 
> I think Dick Van Patton's Natural Oraganic food is good too. That is what Vendetta has been on since the end of January. She looks good it is reasonable for one dog and she doesn't poop alot either.


Ha ha, based on your past dog names (DaVinci and Chalice) I thought you might chime in on that one  Are you a Dan Brown fan?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*new pup*

he looks so very cute! Congratulations! I am sure you will come up with a wonderful name.


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

Man that is one beautiful dog. I've been looking for one like him for quite a while. I have no idea what to name him though


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

beautiful lookin pup =)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lookin good my man! Are his eyes really blue or is that still just the baby in him?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I am hoping it is just the usual puppy thing. But, sometimes they still look blue and others the look a little greenish lol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

SEO said:


> Nice, nice, very nice, cute pup. I personaly name my animas odd names. Like for example, I had a pet snake called Fluffy, my pit is all white red nose and his name is Big Blue. I just think is fun. By the way, American Bull? I think I know what is an Am Bully, but what is the mix in your new cute pup?


If you are refering to blood line he is 50% re 25%og greyline an 8th gaff and then an 8th woods. As far as breeds, by his pedigree, Iknow that he has some AST in him and by his dat maybe a little mastiff way back in the greyline and the woods. Hope I answer your question.:roll:


----------



## oreostallion (Jun 30, 2009)

Name it 

Thor , definately fits this beast!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> Ha ha, based on your past dog names (DaVinci and Chalice) I thought you might chime in on that one Are you a Dan Brown fan?


__________________

I had gone and seen The DaVinci Code. But when I was looking for names for Chalice I kept going back to Alice. Then I thought of Chalice since I already had Re'al I wanted for her first name which means "my everything".


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey bro i saw a post u made and noticed u named the little guy Apollo so i was tryin to find a picture thread u had to say u picked a great name,

here is my boy believe it or not i named him Apollo as well he just turned 18 weeks old 2days ago


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Awww, he's adorable!!*


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice looking Apollo.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanx you guys wanna see some pics of the parents?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you have new ones? I saw the ones from the site.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol no, but I will after I go visit them tomorrow.

Hey you changed your screen name. Thats cheating lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I didn't intend on changing it up, but it was a last minute decision. I got some tough stuff goin on right now on the home front. I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish i could change lovethypitbull lol. Kinda corny...


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:clap:Nice looking pup!:clap: Congrats!


----------

